# The Storm and The Illusion



## BRobbins629 (Nov 7, 2011)

These are my pens from the contest.  All comments welcome.

The storm clouds and raindrops were carved into the barrels and after many experiments with color and translucency were filled with PR.  Clip, CB and finials are all hand made Mokume with silver and copper. Nib was turned in wax and cast in sterling silver.

Illusion is segments carved into amboyna burl, filled with polymer clay, with CA finish.


----------



## el_d (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!! Super sweet Bruce.


----------



## Mapster (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, enough said


----------



## Richard Gibson (Nov 7, 2011)

Now.... Dat be Way Kewl!!!  Those are really unique and beautiful.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely STUNNING, Bruce! The Damascus accents add a refreshing touch of elegance.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 7, 2011)

Bruce, that top one with Mokume is way beyond a wow, it's breath taking.


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 7, 2011)

Both are super cool!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 7, 2011)

Two great looking pens Bruce. Those had to take some serious planning.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow beautiful pens.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 7, 2011)

Both pens are very nice. The Storm pen is fascinating!


----------



## marksman (Nov 7, 2011)

Really awesome, great job!


----------



## MarkD (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## sumterdad (Nov 7, 2011)

ok now I am just spellbound.  Those look awesome. Very nice


----------



## 76winger (Nov 7, 2011)

Both have a stunning and unique visual appeal. VERY nicely done!


----------



## maxman400 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW! amazing work, they look Great.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Nov 7, 2011)

Wonderful pens Bruce!! I trust you will bring them on Thursday for us to see in person.

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Bruce,

    The storm pen is AMAZING!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work Bruce!  Congrats on the win, I really like how the mokume looks with your pen!


----------



## fiferb (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazing work, Bruce! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## mredburn (Nov 8, 2011)

Nicely done. Are you making the Mokume yourself?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 8, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Nicely done. Are you making the Mokume yourself?


Thanks Mike.  Yes and no.  I did take a class and made a billet from scratch.  Still have a small piece of that left.  I have also bought some of the bar stock from Rio Grande, but in both cases do all the twisting, slicing and rolling.


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work Bruce.


----------



## Toni (Nov 8, 2011)

Bruce ~ Incredible pens both are just amazing!!!


----------



## hewunch (Nov 8, 2011)

Bruce, amazing work as always! I am so glad you explained further your segmented pen, as I was about to hang up my segmenting aspirations forever thinking you cut and glued all those pieces together.


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bruce,


    This pen is so much more impressive in person. Thanks for the info tonight. Your wealth of knowledge is amazing and your walkthroughs were very much appreciated! I look forward to putting the information to use.   :wink: :highfive:


Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## JohnU (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful work on both!  Imposible to decide which I like better.  Your detail and precission to carry it out is over the top.


----------



## Curly (Nov 11, 2011)

As someone that has lived on the Wet Coast all my life, I fully appreciate your storm pen. Great on both.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 11, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> 
> This pen is so much more impressive in person. Thanks for the info tonight. Your wealth of knowledge is amazing and your walkthroughs were very much appreciated! I look forward to putting the information to use. :wink: :highfive:
> ...


Thanks Jason - Photography has never been my strong suit.  Was great to meet you and Fred.  Jonathan coming all the way from SC was an additional bonus.  Always amazes me how far people will drive to talk pens but its very nice to put faces and personalities together with a screen name.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome work Bruce! i love the clip.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 11, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce,
> ...


 
Lol...yeah I go a bit crazy sometimes. It was a nice drive and SOOOOO worth it! Seeing these two pens in person really inspired me Bruce so I thank you for that as well as talking kitless with us. I had alot of fun and I'd be happy to do it again.


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 11, 2011)

Just amazing pens Bruce!! From tip to tail, both are masterpieces! The wins well deserved...and oh, soo very very much overdue!!

Congratulations!!!
:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 11, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> 
> This pen is so much more impressive in person. Thanks for the info tonight. *Your wealth of knowledge is amazing* and your walkthroughs were very much appreciated! I look forward to putting the information to use.   :wink: :highfive:
> ...



Still waters, Jason, still waters....:wink:


----------



## Bill Sampson (Nov 11, 2011)

As noted on the Richmond site, Bruce presented "kittless 101" at our meeting on Thursday evening. No one wanted to leave and Bruce was patient to answer every question from the novice to experienced builders. The pens, as someone on this thread mentioned, are "stunning".
Thanks, Bruce for showing "kittless" at it's best.

Bill Sampson


----------

